# Support Code 802-0809??



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

A Communication Error Has Occurred Support Code 802-0809.
Is anyone else getting this?
Haven't had a problem all day, then suddenly booted.


----------



## Kishadi (Nov 21, 2017)

I've been getting these on and off all day too, I assume knowing nintendo that their servers werent ready and theyre just being overloaded.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 21, 2017)

This happens every so often. It's best to close the game and wait a few minutes to reboot it again.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 21, 2017)

This happened to me too.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 22, 2017)

I can't get back in. My sister can just fine. I'm convinced I won't be able to play this game again lol


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 22, 2017)

it's happening right now for me and throughout the day. I'm sure it's only because the servers are overloaded.


----------

